# Komplement tubs for snakes,bad news



## HC Exotics (May 21, 2013)

Just got a reply from Ikea and it said they are not selling them anymore as they have updated the Komplement range. That's not what they said a month or so ago so I have replied to make sure they have stopped them completely. Told them it will be a sad day in the snake/reptile world if this was so.:lol2:


----------



## josh28 (Aug 28, 2009)

Well my racks out of the window! :devil:
At least we can rely on really useful boxes!!:whistling2:


----------



## HC Exotics (May 21, 2013)

josh28 said:


> Well my racks out of the window! :devil:
> At least we can rely on really useful boxes!!:whistling2:


 I would rather sell everything than put my royals in anything smaller than the 100cm ikea tubs.Looks like more of the "Boa" tubs for us. Just means I will have to make the racks as we prefer wood to the alloy ones.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

HC Exotics said:


> I would rather sell everything than put my royals in anything smaller than the 100cm ikea tubs.Looks like more of the "Boa" tubs for us. Just means I will have to make the racks as we prefer wood to the alloy ones.


Have you seen how big a 70l RUB is?
They're massive.


----------



## HC Exotics (May 21, 2013)

markhill said:


> Have you seen how big a 70l RUB is?
> They're massive.


 How big? as big as the 100cm ikea?


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

HC Exotics said:


> How big? as big as the 100cm ikea?


80cm x 55 cms I think. Might be wrong.
You'll have to Google them, I'm at work and can't be arsed. :lol2:


----------



## HC Exotics (May 21, 2013)

markhill said:


> 80cm x 55 cms I think. Might be wrong.
> You'll have to Google them, I'm at work and can't be arsed. :lol2:


 Just have, they are 19cm shorter but 4cm wider so it says. Not big enough for me. I will have to keep an eye out on fleebay for some but I have 3 empty 100cm ones at the moment and quite a few 50's and 75's.


----------



## HC Exotics (May 21, 2013)

Vision do a boa tub that's 40" x 30" x 9.5" which is about 101cm x 76cm. Just off to look at JVK stuff.


----------



## Blake1990 (May 15, 2011)

V70's are perfectly adequate for adult royals, and the quality of the tub compared to the Komplement is more than worth loosing 3 inches off the length : victory:


----------



## HC Exotics (May 21, 2013)

Blake1990 said:


> V70's are perfectly adequate for adult royals, and the quality of the tub compared to the Komplement is more than worth loosing 3 inches off the length : victory:


 That's a matter of opinion really. I don't think they are big enough, some will tell you 50l rubs are big enough as well, its just a matter of opinion.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Blake1990 said:


> V70's are perfectly adequate for adult royals, and the quality of the tub compared to the Komplement is more than worth loosing 3 inches off the length : victory:


Vision tubs are horrible IMO.
I hated my v70 and sold it less than a year after getting it.
The plastic feels very flimsy and the tubs twist really easily with a decent sized snake in them.

Vivs are the way to go : victory:


----------



## Blake1990 (May 15, 2011)

markhill said:


> Vision tubs are horrible IMO.
> I hated my v70 and sold it less than a year after getting it.
> The plastic feels very flimsy and the tubs twist really easily with a decent sized snake in them.
> 
> Vivs are the way to go : victory:


Vision have changed the design significantly since the old Bad quality Tubs. New ones are rock solid (i know the old ones used to bow after 6 months of use)

Got to agree though, Nothing beats a viv : victory:


----------



## Joddy (Jan 27, 2014)

Blake1990 said:


> Vision have changed the design significantly since the old Bad quality Tubs. New ones are rock solid (i know the old ones used to bow after 6 months of use)
> 
> Got to agree though, Nothing beats a viv : victory:


Vivs are great and all but not in the breeding world:lol2: (I don't breed, but would love to one day!) Can you imagine 30 tiny vivs for hatchlings...it'd be adorable!:lol2:


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

Not to gloat, but so glad i got my Pax/Komplement rack sorted before they were "cool":lol2:

now now, before you get upset...i'm sure Ikea will come up with another storage solution...and maybe it'll be better. the Komplement tubs may be the biggest i could personally find for any kind of reasonable price, but they could be bigger, and that stupid tapering they do is just dumb. 100x58cms? pleaaaaaaaaase. if only! Also, i had to reinforce my Pax wardrobe because the sides bowed out in the middle.

Still, they suit young snakes and ambush predators that don't move a lot quite well most of the time.

but it may be me being frustrated if suddenly they come out with something with 4x2x1 ft tubs with viewing ports and ventilation on a reinforced wardrobe design. i say let them know your concerns. Maybe they'd accept some input for their next design! You never know.


----------



## benlambert (Aug 27, 2011)

Gutted, 

I knew I should of bought more I'm 10 short. 

I've got a wanted add up at the minute for these. 

If anyone knows of any for sale please let me know. 

Perfect for adult royals, I too would not keep adult females in anything smaller.


----------



## Toxic Cables (Oct 29, 2013)

Anyone thought of getting your own tubs made, you could get a similar or larger tub made at similar price but better quality, although it might need a minimum quantity.

I am thinking of getting some crystal clear one's made to replace the one's on my rack.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Toxic Cables said:


> Anyone thought of getting your own tubs made, you could get a similar or larger tub made at similar price but better quality, although it might need a minimum quantity.
> 
> I am thinking of getting some crystal clear one's made to replace the one's on my rack.


It would cost a fortune.
The tubs themselves wouldn't be expensive but getting someone to make a custom mould to make the tubs would be thousands.


----------



## Toxic Cables (Oct 29, 2013)

markhill said:


> It would cost a fortune.
> The tubs themselves wouldn't be expensive but getting someone to make a custom mould to make the tubs would be thousands.


Not really, the molds are $620 for each of the 2 sizes i have got quotes for so far, 850x450x200mm and 1200x500x200mm.

Many of these companies already have molds of large tubs, although the mght not be the exact size you want.

Company i have been in touch with has molds of 855*415*201mm and 1155*415*201mm, if these were a little wider, they would be perfect.


----------



## bigdan110 (Jun 15, 2010)

Have you guys seen the new glass fronted drawes to fit the pax frames ? These look as though they fit flush with the unit and look to be square not tapered £30 a pop tho :/ 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingkelly (May 14, 2012)

bigdan110 said:


> Have you guys seen the new glass fronted drawes to fit the pax frames ? These look as though they fit flush with the unit and look to be square not tapered £30 a pop tho :/
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Oooh just looked those up like those!


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

i use these Titan Garden Tray Black there similar size to the komplements but you need to put windows in them


----------



## bigdan110 (Jun 15, 2010)

ayrton said:


> i use these Titan Garden Tray Black there similar size to the komplements but you need to put windows in them


Komploment tubs were half the price 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

there good quality i have never used kompliments but seen a few and think the ones i use are better quality


----------



## tegrey2008 (Apr 25, 2010)

i have 8 x 100cm tubs at the mo but with 5 x 100cm tubs to pick up next month and got 5 x 100cm and 34 x 50cm tubs being held for me so will have a few and will be looking out for more. im looking at making a better rack for them as well so if i can find the metal cheap some where i will make them like the JVK racks obviously not the same as they are quality racks and im not looking to copy.


----------

